# Twilight vs Harry Potter. Who Wins?



## Yustynn

Personally I prefer Twilight, by Stephenie Meyer. But Harry Potter is pretty good too. Both books create their own universes that weave into the real world, so I thought they were kinda similar. Anyway, what do you think?


----------



## WriterDude

I'm voting for Harry Potter based entirely on the first three books.


----------



## Damien.

Uh - Harry Potter, because it rots teenager's minds marginally less than Twilight and uses semi-large words.


----------



## lilacstarflower

twilight; the less I say about HP, the better


----------



## C.Gholy

I can't really have a proper say since I'm only just started reading twilight and I have yet to finish, whilst I've read most of the Harry Potter Books. 

I'm leaning towards twilight.


----------



## pacifist guerrilla

Damien. said:


> Uh - Harry Potter, because it rots teenager's minds marginally less than Twilight and uses semi-large words.



Agreed.

I actually liked the Harry Potter series. Twilight; I hate the vampiric theme, the writing, and essentially everything about it.


----------



## Beja-Beja

After reading the Twilight books I am still convinced they are vampire porn for kids. Harry Potter is fantastic though.


----------



## JHB

I'm voting for Harry Potter because it turned a generation of kids onto reading. :thumbr:


----------



## Angel101

Harry Potter. ANYTHING is better than Twilight. Stephanie Meyer writes worse than I did in the fourth grade. ^^ How pathetic! Oh, but there's a market for vampire stories among ignorant adolescents, who quite like immature writing, so long as there's melodramatic teen "love."


----------



## Hawke

I voted for Harry Potter. Hagrid was a hoot!


----------



## C.Gholy

Now I've read some more of the chapters of twilight, I know where my vote lies for, the Harry POtter Series. 

I don't mean to be racist but JK is from the UK, therefore I must support my fellow brits. I love the characters in the books and I quite enjoyed the movies as well. 

I don't really see a spark in twilight yet, whilst the Harry Potter books gave an instant spark.


----------



## A Vaulter's Insanity

Edward is to young girls what porn is to guys. All the same basic elements. And i've convinced  3 girls to like Jacob instead of Edward with that argument, and Ive never even read the book. Im proud of that accomplishment. 

Harry Potter. Maybe its cause I'm a guy, or maybe its cause Ive never read twilight. But I think its mostly cause that's what got me to LIKE to read, and got me to like writing also. I was once a HP FF fanatic.


----------



## Beja-Beja

Really my gf tries to push me on Twilight and I still think they are really stupid books, no offense to fans or the author. It probably because Meyer tries to convince us that her teenage characters fall into deep enduring love in the first book of a five part story. That is just convincing more young girls that they are meant to find true love in highschool, which does happen but not often.


----------



## Yustynn

Hawke said:


> I voted for Harry Potter. Hagrid was a hoot!



Hahaha! Dang, HP is winning



Beja-Beja said:


> Really my gf tries to push me on Twilight and I still think they are really stupid books, no offense to fans or the author. It probably because Meyer tries to convince us that her teenage characters fall into deep enduring love in the first book of a five part story. That is just convincing more young girls that they are meant to find true love in highschool, which does happen but not often.



Actually Twilight's 4 parts. It seems to me that the kind of love in this book is hardly common at all throughout life and not just in high school, but I guess that's just one of the things that for me makes the book more interesting.


----------



## Beja-Beja

She was writing a fifth book when someone she trusted leaked it onto the internet in unfinished state. She will finish the book at a later time. That is why I said five part.


----------



## Yustynn

Beja-Beja said:


> She was writing a fifth book when someone she trusted leaked it onto the internet in unfinished state. She will finish the book at a later time. That is why I said five part.



The fifth book is called Midnight Sun. It's actually the first book, just written from Edward's perspective rather than Bella's. Oh and the leaked draft is cool! Hope this clears things up


----------



## KatReborn

I actually like Twilight more, I am not sure why, I just do. Don't get me wrong I like HP, but I just prefer Twilight.


----------



## Mike C

*Twilight vs Harry Potter. Who Wins? *

Does anyone over 12 actually give a shit?

For god's sake, if you want to keep up the pretence that you might one day become writers, start reading grown-up books.


----------



## Yustynn

Mike C said:


> *Twilight vs Harry Potter. Who Wins? *
> 
> Does anyone over 12 actually give a shit?
> 
> For god's sake, if you want to keep up the pretence that you might one day become writers, start reading grown-up books.



All work and no play makes Mike a very dull author :razz:


----------



## Hawke

In my own defense, I read them only because I was curious about the hype. That's all.


----------



## Aretumaji

There are much better books than both Harry Potter and Twilight. In terms of storytelling, Harry Potter is ten times better than both Eragon and Twilight, which are both the same trash.

Still, it's not like harry potter is The Tale of Genjii, or something like that.


----------



## A Vaulter's Insanity

I feel a sort of...loyalty to JK Rowling. because of her books, me and my sister are closer, I enjoy reading, and therefore English classes, and also enjoy writing. 

I probably would be very different if it werent for Harry Potter...strange to think.


----------



## Mike C

Yustynn said:


> All work and no play makes Mike a very dull author :razz:



If you consider 'real' books to be hard work, give up writing and get mommy to buy you some new crayons.


----------



## Shawn

There's a missing option: literacy.


----------



## edropus

Mike C said:


> *Twilight vs Harry Potter. Who Wins? *
> 
> Does anyone over 12 actually give a shit?
> 
> For god's sake, if you want to keep up the pretence that you might one day become writers, start reading grown-up books.



Not all authors are out to publish the next Divine Comedy.  If I ever become an author, I'd like to write pulpy crime-novel style books for average Joes.  Doesn't mean I don't appreciate great literature, but it also means I spend some time reading books in the same genre I'd like to write in.  If I wanted to write books for older kids/preteens/young-teens I'd probably be well served by reading Harry Potter and Twilight, as, despite their lack of literary significance, they sell one ass-ton of copies.  And maybe selling an ass-ton of copies is all I want from my career.

Then again, if you took that all into account already, and if what you're saying is that someone who wants to write young adult books gains nothing by researching popular young adult books; well, I guess I disagree.


----------



## Beja-Beja

Mike C said:


> *Twilight vs Harry Potter. Who Wins? *
> 
> Does anyone over 12 actually give a shit?
> 
> For god's sake, if you want to keep up the pretence that you might one day become writers, start reading grown-up books.


 




The answer is obviously yes.....


----------



## Yustynn

Mike C said:


> If you consider 'real' books to be hard work, give up writing and get mommy to buy you some new crayons.



You seem to have problems appreciating books that aren't within your genre. What defines a real book to you? Because honestly, I'm pretty sure that atleast 10 million people would contradict you on Harry Potter alone.


----------



## Mike C

I appreciate books in all genres, if they're well written. Sure, 10 million people will agree with me, there are millions of 12 year olods out there who don't know any better. Harry Potter has it's place; it got loads of kids reading who wouldn't otherwise have done, but that hardly makes it literature. Grow up, move on, try a book not written for kids.


----------



## Talia_Brie

I almost agree with Mike. If you want to ask him to appreciate HP, you've got to do the same thing. Read some of the great fantasy books, and then compare them to HP. Read Stoker's _Dracula_, for crying out loud, and then decide if Twilight is a good read.

There are other things out there that are accessible, and well written, and will make you a better writer. Not saying that HP and Twilight won't do that, although, perhaps they won't, but there are other writers, and other genres. 

The toughest read of my life was _The Name of the Rose_, but it was worth every moment. Just because something is easy to read, doesn't make it good. JUst because something is difficult to read doesn't make it good either. Books are good because they're good. But you don't get to see that unless you try to read something different.


----------



## Shawn

Dracula was frightening and erotic at the same time.


----------



## Yustynn

Talia_Brie said:


> I almost agree with Mike. If you want to ask him to appreciate HP, you've got to do the same thing. Read some of the great fantasy books, and then compare them to HP. Read Stoker's _Dracula_, for crying out loud, and then decide if Twilight is a good read.
> 
> There are other things out there that are accessible, and well written, and will make you a better writer. Not saying that HP and Twilight won't do that, although, perhaps they won't, but there are other writers, and other genres.
> 
> The toughest read of my life was _The Name of the Rose_, but it was worth every moment. Just because something is easy to read, doesn't make it good. JUst because something is difficult to read doesn't make it good either. Books are good because they're good. But you don't get to see that unless you try to read something different.


 
Hmm thanks I think I'll try reading those soon


----------



## Sunny Rabbiera

Well because _Stephenie Meyer has yet to sue her fans I vote twilight.
Rowling is a she hag.
_


----------



## Der Teufel-Wolf

I actually saw a funny shirt on this subject:

CEDWARD: So, all the Avada Kedavra does is turn you into a really hot vampire? Nice plan Voldy.

Personally, I like them both. Anything that will get people to read is a big plus in this day and age.


----------



## lilacstarflower

Mike C said:


> *Twilight vs Harry Potter. Who Wins? *
> 
> Does anyone over 12 actually give a shit?
> 
> For god's sake, if you want to keep up the pretence that you might one day become writers, start reading grown-up books.



lol, I would agree, but since it's YA I really want to write and it seems to be very popular, I'll jump between the two


----------



## Mike

I read every book in both series without buying them, one of the perks of working at bookstores I guess, and my decision is that for the genre, both authors were able to create a (somewhat) unique story and feed it to millions of people and become successful (in the money-making sense) as writers in their fields. However, in my personal opinion on which series is better than the other, I'll have to say that I didn't enjoy either of them all that much. Harry Potter is unique as a boarding school book, but the whole boy prophesy, boy-genius, ignorant hero vs. ultimate bad guy is really boring to me and unoriginal. Stephanie Meyer managed to take an already over-written genre (vampires) and slap it across teenager's faces by making it lovey-dovey. Thanks to Meyer, we get to see more books about vampires written by more and more hacks who are trying to cash in on the movement over the next few years.


----------



## amanoa

Actually, I read the HP series... It was fun, but after reading Twilight, I felt something that HP didn't give me... Twilight is fantasy, of course, but there are some instances that Twilight shows natural and realistic events, especially when it is pertaining to love and relationship... I don't know why, maybe I am just an affectionate person  

I agree with some of you guys in here... If you will read books that can help you enhance your skills in writing stories, it should be an "established" book... or something that is mature and deep... I read HP and Twilight for fun but I find other books where I can get more drama and inspiration for my work...


----------



## Katastrof

Ana Kata said:


> Yeah, realistic relationships, can't argue with that udder bullshit.



I concur. What's more realistic than stalking your girlfriend, drinking animal blood and biting her? That's exactly how all of my relationships develop. Of course upon further reflection in Folsom, with my new lover Bubba, maybe it wasn't the most legal approach...


----------



## Yanlins

Mike said:


> However, in my personal opinion on which series is better than the other, I'll have to say that I didn't enjoy either of them all that much. Harry Potter is unique as a boarding school book, but the whole boy prophesy, boy-genius, ignorant hero vs. ultimate bad guy is really boring to me and unoriginal. Stephanie Meyer managed to take an already over-written genre (vampires) and slap it across teenager's faces by making it lovey-dovey. Thanks to Meyer, we get to see more books about vampires written by more and more hacks who are trying to cash in on the movement over the next few years.



Hear hear. Both sound like crap to me. Probably is too. I mean, looking back. What kid could hope to expect to defeat a super villain? Not logical to me. Not at all..


----------



## silverfoxgirl

Twilight was amazing. I liked it before it was popular! haha. Although, I did really enjoy the Harry Potter series.


----------



## Dr. Malone

Might as well compare vomit to diarrhea.


----------



## C.Gholy

YouTube - im getting really sick of the breaking dawn haters!!! - A messege from A crazy fangirl.


----------



## Hawke

Sad, sad, sad. 


And disturbing.


----------



## C.Gholy

I really do hope that that girl is young, still she needs to seriously grow up. I agree with you Hawke, it's sad and disturbing.


----------



## silverfoxgirl

C.Gholy said:


> YouTube - im getting really sick of the breaking dawn haters!!! - A messege from A crazy fangirl.


I saw that. The girl's not even that young, she has her own apartment and a job. She's just completely insane. If you want to see sad and disturbing, look at the other thirty videos she uploaded.
edit: Sorry, 38 videos.


----------



## PrettyPistol

I'm going to go with Twilight simply because though Harry Potter is extraordinary great, I think Twilight at times features better writing. Maybe I say better just in that it's slightly more mature than the early HP books, but also Meyer does some really great things. One of my favorite things is the prologue in Twilight that later reoccurs, and her literary references to _Wuthering Heights_ and such.


----------



## PrettyPistol

Ana Kata said:


> Alright, alright, let's break this down.
> 
> 
> 
> If your keyboard is not covered with vomit, tell me what's _right_ here.



Wow, as I've just mentioned that's one of my favorite parts of the series. It's excellent, it drives anticipation and mystery, and the way it comes back later in the book creates a really interesting effect of tying things up (it works just as well in the movie).


----------



## Katastrof

PrettyPistol said:


> and the way it comes back later in the book creates a really interesting effect of tying things up (it works just as well in the movie).



She is not the first to use the technique; not even remotely first.


----------



## Ran Mattingly

Twilight is over-rated and I hate how Marry-sued the main characters are. I think Harry Potter hands down, on the creativeness, how the charaters are formed, the adventure, the romance...all of it to me is just pure enjoyment. :smile:


----------



## mandax

Definitely Harry Potter.  I've read every HP book, and I just finished reading Twilight.  I don't think I'll bother reading the rest.  It was borderline painful to get through because of the bad writing, but it was entertaining enough simply because Edward Cullen is "the perfect guy" in a creepy sort of way.  Regardless, Harry Potter exhibits a thousand times more creativity, and though it wasn't written very well, it's extremely imaginative and engaging.


----------



## PageOfCups

Isn't Twilight a trashy teenage romance novel with vampires in but without blood? Some random American girl was trying to convince me to read it a while ago but everything she said just put me off.


----------



## mandax

PageOfCups said:


> Isn't Twilight a trashy teenage romance novel with vampires in but without blood? Some random American girl was trying to convince me to read it a while ago but everything she said just put me off.



Depends on what you mean by trashy.  But otherwise, yes.


----------



## Rei

Neither are great literary achievements, but both are fun in their own way.  Harry Potter has funny characters and cool mysteries.  Twilight is good heckling fun.


----------



## BoredMormon

I'm standing up for twilight. Here is why:

Twilight is very true to life. It covers the whole love story from beginning to end. Despite what people say, its not about vampires, it is a love story. Everything has been taken to extremes, but its still true to reality. My wife and I both read it. (She got it for me as a gift, I didn't get to see it until she was finished with it ). There were dozens of places where we looked at each other and said 'that was us'. Right throughout the whole series. 

Now here is my beef with Harry Potter. The first six books were really quite enjoyable. But the series would have been far better off without the last book. Every element of the last story is entirely new. There was absolutely no forshadowing in any of the previous books as to what happened. It was really quite dissapointing how it all ended. My second complaint is the sheer mass of inconsistiencies. Its kind of related. She just kept making new things up to carry the story along, things that didn't fit in with what happened before.

Thats my two cents. BM out


----------



## BoredMormon

I just read the rest of the posts.

I am going to add a further contention that both are excellent pieces of literature, and will be held up as examples of our time in the future. Kids will be complaining over them in school the same way we complained over shakespeare. Actually, while I'm on it, shakespeare was originally intended for the masses too. As was Homer and pretty much any other historical 'great' you care to name.

Both books are international best sellers. That strikes me as being a far better measure of quality then some ill defined concept of literary value. I'm sorry, I've read many of the classics in an attempt to become more cultured. I can't stand a single one of them. Duracula was particuly bad. Despite my previous post, Harry Potter (and now Twilight) are books I recomend to others interested in a good read.

And I'll say it again. As much as I dislike romance novels, I found Twilight very enjoyable because of how true to reality it was.


----------



## Rei

True to life, perhaps, it's clumsy.  Read the Mists of Avalon.  It was also an international bestseller, but it's very different.


----------



## S-wo

I prefer my books without a lot of cheesy love stories and I also prefer my vampires malicious and with capes, so I will have to go with the Harry Potter series.


----------



## SoNickSays...

S-wo said:


> I also prefer my vampires malicious and with capes



An awful stereotype. However, for the past few years, authors have tried to change the stereotype of vampires with all the modern day nonsense. Maybe it's time to put a stereotype back in a book.

I completely agree on the "malicious" part. A vampire that loves a human? A whole _family_ of vampires that love a human? Ridiculous. The way Bram Stoker and other predecessors brought us up to the ways of the vampire, they would have toyed with her for about half a book then either killed her or turned her.

I hate a vampire loving novel. Which is one reason why enjoyed the 30 Days of Night novels (except the last, and even the second).

So, due to Harry Poter influencing children to read for almost a decade now, and also creating a better fantasy world, I think it is better.

To be very honest, you don't even need this thread. Just ask yourself: who makes more money?

Nick


----------



## KachineK

I have to say Harry Potter.  When it first came out, I rolled my eyes and said "that sounds pretty stupid."  Took me years to pick it up and read it.  When I decided I wanted to write books for the YA set, I was advised to read the most popular thing out there.  Harry Potter at the time.  Now I am a die-hard fan. 

My little sister (17) has tried to get me to read Twilight.  I read the first chapter or so, and just couldn't get any further.  Blah!  Unfortunately, when I told her I would take her to a movie for her birthday, she picked Twilight so I got to sit thought the entire thing with two teenage girls.  I found the storyline to be horribly cheesy, extremely predictable, and so over done!  

Don't get me wrong, I love vampire stories and all that.  I would even like to write one some day, but I think I'll wait until the craze is over with. 

Kachine Kolgon


----------



## Chirios

Harry Potter wins. Why? Sparkly Vampires.


----------



## Rei

Yeah, the sparkliness was just plain weird.  Before that seen, I thought it would be more like a reverse of Pirates of the Carribean and they have more demon-like features in bright sunlight, or they would react like people with that condition that makes you hyper-sensitive to sunlight.  

Though I do think that a vampire love story is believable if you create the right rules.  Who says that you automatically turn evil once you become a vampire?  At first it's just a change in the body, not necessarily the mind.  If you create your rules based on that idea, and the idea that there are people who can control their instincts, it can work.


----------



## mandax

I don't find Twilight to be realistic AT ALL just because there seems to be no character development.  I can't accept the characters as real and thus nothing they do seems real enough for me.  They just keep doing predictable things and having the same conversations.  I'm reading the third book, and it's getting very tiring.


----------



## Shawn

SoNickSays... said:


> An awful stereotype. However, for the past few years, authors have tried to change the stereotype of vampires with all the modern day nonsense. Maybe it's time to put a stereotype back in a book.



It's pretty awful the way that Meyer is doing that.

Vampires were made to be a powerful symbolic object for sex and loss of innocence, as well as the attractiveness of power; but instead they're degraded to some second rate legendary being that has no place but in the literal context of the story.

I would encourage anyone who is using vampires to stop thinking about them literally. Stop thinking "okay, what's it like being a vampire" and start thinking "what is significant about what the vampire does?"


----------



## SoNickSays...

Shawn said:


> It's pretty awful the way that Meyer is doing that.
> 
> Vampires were made to be a powerful symbolic object for sex and loss of innocence, as well as the attractiveness of power; but instead they're degraded to some second rate legendary being that has no place but in the literal context of the story.
> 
> I would encourage anyone who is using vampires to stop thinking about them literally. Stop thinking "okay, what's it like being a vampire" and start thinking "what is significant about what the vampire does?"



Damn...

That's some good advice. And it's true. Even through the folk-lore of vampires before Bram Stoker introduced them to the world of novels they were not just to frighten people. They were symbols of predatory dominance and, as Shawn said, the attractiveness of power at a costly price.

Consequences.

Also, the sucking of blood has not always been used in the folk lore, but vampires have always taken something from people. Blood, fat, even energy (early egyptian 'vampires' stole sunlight and energy from people). That itself could mean something in the hierarchy of early life (we're talking _ancient_ times). The head of the hierarchy will have attractive power, but will always need those lower down to survive, otherwise they're power (and lives) mean nothing.

And now, as you put, they are ridiculed because of was literacy has made them into: the comical 'dracula's in black capes and heavy makeup. 

We were more poetic when we were gullible (believing that vampires, witches etc. were real).

Damn our slowly evolving intelligence.

Nick


----------



## Govinda

H.P.

Twilight was nothing more than driveling, angstie, emo, soap opera.  Just horrid.


----------



## Natasha09

Harry Potter, no competition.

I mean, Twilight is entertaining and all, but it's frickin' horrible. It's like the book version of a really trashy teen movie that you can't help but enjoy watching.

Actually, I can't even say that the fourth book in the Twilight series was entertaining, because the main character became such a shameless example of a Mary-Sue, and the plot was so stupid, that it just got embarrassing and really, really annoying.

I think Twilight could've been a good series if Meyer hadn't tried to put action in them, and dedicated all her attention to writing ONLY a romance storyline. She really sucks at writing action. Most of the time she has the main character get knocked out and then wake up later when it's all over and have someone else explain to her what happened. Such a cop out. I think there was only one "fight" scene that we actually got to witness in the entire series, which was in the third book. All the other times, Bella either gets knocked out, or the climax ends up being some boring, lame talk between the good guys and the bad guys. CORNY.

The dialogue sucks, the characters are all morons, and the plot is dumb. I don't know if that's too harsh, but that's how I feel. It would've been good if it had just been about Edward and Bella and Jacob, but as soon as Meyer decided to put all these other conflicts into the story, it became lame.

Harry Potter had a really good plot, and it was way better written than Twilight. Also, not every single character in Harry Potter is dumb as rocks.


----------



## Mugician

Potter.

I keep seeing this weird "Harry Potter vs. Twilight" junk everywhere. Where the hell did people get the idea that these two are on the same level on any terms?

I started reading the books when they came out, but stopped reading after I finished the 4th. I have absolutely no idea why.

I haven't touched any of my writing since I picked the Harry Potter books back up. Christ, they've proved to be MUCH more than the mere _brilliant_ literary achievements I had considered them before continuing the series after a 4 year hiatus.

Absolutely... stymieing. No. That's not it. This isn't an unfortunancy. Yes... _overwhelmingly inspirational to the point of being paralyzed_. Yeah that fits. I think.

What's funny to me is that it's seductiveness comes from the story being so... not far out. At least to me. I feel like I'm reading a history book about a world I might have come from. I might also have just gone nutters.

While I appreciate other people being able to enjoy Twilight (no matter how bad), I strongly disagree with any attempt to compare these two stories. It seems natural to me that the Potter books (and the way in which they are told) have only gotten better as they've been written. I cannot say for sure how 'bad' they might've started out, as, I haven't read the first book since 1999, but I can assure you that the last three books have quite possibly been the most incredible, wrenching, un-put-downable, unfathomably perfectly written books (I say 'perfect' because Harry Potter embodies the way I feel what ever genre you'll call this kind of story should be written) I've ever dreamed of dreamed of dreamed of holding in my hands. Ah, yet another feeble description, totally understated.

I think this all has to do with the fact that I love writing fiction and haven't found an example of it that has been closer to me and my imagination.

There is emotion in particularly the last of the Potter books that is entirely _complex_ and REAL, and, even with as many books as I've read, the last book in the series actually made me tear up. That has NEVER EVER happened. Ever.

If The Illustrated Man had (has) been an atomic blast of inspiration for my writing recently, then consider: the Potter books are comparable to nothing less than a gamma-ray blast. Just for your information: A gamma-ray blast makes a supernova look like a campfire...

Hmm. A rather lengthy one. I didn't mean to write so much about this, as I usually tend to steer clear of 'which one is better' arguments, but, if you're wanting to kill time, simply  read Twilight. If you want to dive into another world and read it as if you're there, soak in it's power and mystery and detail, read Harry Potter - particularly the last three books!

One note concerning 'Romance': JK Rowling did an excellent job in the 5th and 6th books depicting 'high school drama' and all that annoying, boring, completely un-believable non-sense that plagues so many books (and movies) these days. She told it as it truly is BUT, she did not glorify it in the slightest, and, amazingly, she created a relationship in the last book that was the most believable in any book I've read since Shantaram. In my books, that is quite an accomplishment.

All right I'll stop.


----------



## Capulet

Wreybies said:


> H.P.
> 
> Twilight was nothing more than driveling, angstie, emo, soap opera.  Just horrid.



Couldn't agree more. I'm embarassed even answering the question, as it implies interest in either!

I've seen all the HP movies because I've committed to watching everything Alan Rickman ever makes, and my GF made me watch Twilight.

Twilight was so boring I wanted to gag. 3/4s of the movie is adolescent angst drama, with a little "ooo bad vampire" at the end. Definitely has a demographic in mind, and I think they needed to cut into their Bratz fund to buy tickets.

I'm kinda sad at the level teen/tween fiction is written at these days. Still, that won't stop me from writing a book about a slutty teenage vampire girl and cashing in!


----------



## Ungood

Not to be rude, but isn't comparing Harry Potter to Twilight, like comparing *Star Wars* to Starship Troopers?


----------



## Page Wanderer

Ungood said:


> Not to be rude, but isn't comparing Harry Potter to Twilight, like comparing *Star Wars* to Starship Troopers?



Hey, don't go and insult Starship Troopers like that, its actually entertaining. 

No, a more apt comparison would be to compare a Bugatti Veyron to a Ford Pinto. Guess which is which.


----------



## KangTheMad

Harry Potter-Uses many literary devices, excellent story.

Twilight-Vampirism and some "action"

HP hands down.


----------



## Shawn

Capulet said:


> I've seen all the HP movies because I've committed to watching everything Alan Rickman ever makes, and my GF made me watch Twilight.



An admirable goal.

How did you like Snow Cake? I thought it was good drama.


----------



## erinhoffman

I remember Stephen King's comment on J.K. Rowling and Stephanie Meyer. You can sense that he's a fanboy of Harry Potter while he disses on Twilight in which some parts of the book are taken from other novels.


----------



## karendenise

Some believe Twilight is dribble. Well perhaps it is, but in my opinion anything that causes a kid to turn off the television and open a book has performed a miracle. 

I have read the Twilight series and the Harry Potter series. Though I am partial to Harry Potter I also enjoyed Twilight. I have recommended it to two other friends who thanks to me are addicted to the series. These are grown woman, mothers themselves that love the story and the characters. 

I have seen someone go as far as to refer to this story as teenage porn. Are you kidding me? Doesn't any one remember when they were young and in love? How it consumes you? The story gives a fantasy as all writing should. Just as Harry, Ron and Hermione create an escape to a magical land so do Edward and Bella except their magic is of the heart and Harry's is with a wand. 

Whatever the opinion no one can deny these amazing stories have opened the world of reading to millions young and old. Perhaps some day, one of those millions will be inspired to write their own magical story and we all can submerge ourselves in their imagination and embrace a new array of characters in a whole new magical world.


----------



## DarkDyer

Beja-Beja said:


> After reading the Twilight books I am still convinced they are vampire porn for kids. Harry Potter is fantastic though.



I agree. Just for all those emotionally deprived little girls that are obsessed with what they can't have. Harry Potter was deep, extremely emotional, and very well written. Not just vampire crap.


----------



## jakecsimpson

karendenise said:


> Some believe Twilight is dribble. Well perhaps it is, but in my opinion anything that causes a kid to turn off the television and open a book has performed a miracle.
> 
> I have read the Twilight series and the Harry Potter series. Though I am partial to Harry Potter I also enjoyed Twilight. I have recommended it to two other friends who thanks to me are addicted to the series. These are grown woman, mothers themselves that love the story and the characters.
> 
> I have seen someone go as far as to refer to this story as teenage porn. Are you kidding me? Doesn't any one remember when they were young and in love? How it consumes you? The story gives a fantasy as all writing should. Just as Harry, Ron and Hermione create an escape to a magical land so do Edward and Bella except their magic is of the heart and Harry's is with a wand.
> 
> Whatever the opinion no one can deny these amazing stories have opened the world of reading to millions young and old. Perhaps some day, one of those millions will be inspired to write their own magical story and we all can submerge ourselves in their imagination and embrace a new array of characters in a whole new magical world.


 
I am in total agreement.  I like Twilight.  I love Harry Potter.  I am a fan of the classics.  My favorite book is For Whom The Bell Tolls by Ernest Hemingway (I've got a first edition.)  I feel like so many people are jealous of the series.  So what if Twilight's romance premise has been done before and it's vampires aren't the dreaded Dracula of Bram Stoker.  Is there a law somewhere that says you can't change the species?  Or you can't write a love story.  If it gets people away from American Idol, Survivor, and all those stupid shows on MTV and VH1, it's a GREAT thing in my opinion.  Now I don't want people to completely stop watching television and movies, seeing that is the field of writing I want to enter.  But if you look at the alternatives to Twilight (Rock of Love, The Hills), I respect it much more.  And I am interested in reading The Host by Stephanie Meyer.


----------



## Kat

I actually like the Twilight series. I like Harry Potter too. I will be the first to say that I don't have discerning tastes and if it's entertaining then I'm happy. But- and this is a huge big fat BUT- I don't approve of Twilight as a YA novel. As a parent I would not let my daughter, or son but that's a ways off, read this until they were grown. 

It does not project relationships in a healthy manner and the way that it does makes everything seem okay. I've read her other book The Host and was even more disturbed. She has a way of writing that makes things that are wrong seem okay. While an adult is mature enough to realize that relationships should be that way and obsession is not healthy for anyone, a teen may not. 

Hello! If I found out that a boy, even one I liked, had been sneaking in my room at night to watch me sleep I would be freaked out, or how about following her around because he's "worried" about her. It's not romantic, it's a stalker. I would be calling the police. And she idolizes this type of behavior, makes it seem romantic.


----------



## Split_Infinity

Frankly I am STUNNED that so many people said they preferred Twilight. Actually, I can't really believe the question was asked in the first place and I am sad that Twilight is compared to Harry Potter as if it is remotely on the same plane. I'm going to ignore the quality of writing as it is a given that J.K. Rowling is a thousand times the writer than Stephanie Meyer is, and I don't see how that point can be up for discussion. At any rate, Harry Potter has _subtlety._ Sure, some of the themes come out and hit you in the face, but there are some deeper, darker threads that require some thinking to get to. Sure, Twilight has _mature_ themes (stalking, obsession, the afterlife, etc.) but it's about as subtle as a brick wall.

I would highly, _highly_ recommend this blog.

Reasoning With Vampires


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Harry Potter. Enough said.


----------



## BipBopRealGoodNop

definitely harry potter. Twilight is too over the top and too sci-fi-ish!!!


----------



## Leyline

While I have some big problems with the _HP_ series, it comes down to this:

When I decided to read them, I was able to read _all seven_ of the Harry Potter books, right after the other, with no forcing involved on my part. I had to force my way way through the first book of Meyer's series, and refuse to bother with the rest. Life's too short and really _good_ books need reading.


----------



## mephet

Yay, pros and cons list!

*Harry Potter*
+ realistic, relatable and likable characters who still have flaws
+ active main characters
+ characters dealing with real, earth-shattering problems and events the reader cares about
+ an epic, over-arching plot consistent in quality
+ a proper villain who has done, does and will do horrible things (which are shown, not told)
+ a book series with a wide, diverse audience
+ good, strong and educative themes like letting the dead rest, equality between people regardless of who's "more powerful", and fighting for humanity

*Twilight*
- one-dimensional main characters and an incredibly forgettable supporting cast, almost none of which are likable in the least (often crossing the line into outright sociopathism)
- female lead totally useless, her every moment is defined by the men around her
- characters... don't face real problems, and never have much to loose - even when it does look like they do, the reader suspects that they are never going to get hurt (which they don't)
- books disjointed and inconsistent, often completely contradicting each other in both characterization (Edward, Charlie...) and facts
- villains complete cliches with nothing to show that they are "evil" besides their mustache-twirling
- a series that caiters entirely for swooning little girls and frustrated housewives
- horrible themes, including: humanity sucks, give up your soul for beauty and wealth, women are nothing without their "soulmate" and they are sluts if they even think of casually dating, love equals greedy obsession and falling for a one-year-old is okay as long as it's "your true love".
+ (<-- ohmigod, see that?!) it's the ultimate guide how not to write a novel. From grammar and structure to characterization and themes, it shows everything that you have to avoid.

Yay, rant! X)) Had to do this since *27% **voted for Twilight *oh my god what is this world coming to whatam I goingtodothisistoomuchhowcannobodyseethehorriblethemesversusgoodonesohmigosh...! Okay, I _am_ sorry, I'll just shut right up.


----------



## AvA

Harry Potter, but I'm definitely shocked by some of the responses.


----------



## author97

Harry Potter hands down. There's absolutely no competition whatsoever. Harry Potter is much more creative, required more time to make, and is ultimately the better choice. Not to mention that it's appropriate for all ages, a wise decision by the author. No way can Twilight compete, Bella is difficult to relate to, the plot is whimsical, and even though I've read the entire series, (and believe Stephanie Meyers is a promising writer, and now a very rich one...) I would rather read Harry Potter any day. I also have to wonder, if there was a poll...how many girls would say they liked Twilight because they thought Jacob was hot? This does not mean any offense to all you Twi-fans, because as you now know, I'm a reader of twilight myself, and I have seen all the movies so far (this is also true for Harry Potter). One good way to see which book is better is to look into the future, and predict which one is more likely to become a classic, that will be remembered for generations. Harry Potter? Yes. Twilight? Not so much.


----------



## Somnium Shadow

I enjoy both series, but I find myself enjoying _Harry Potter_ more  so than _Twilight_.  I was just able to get into the HP story line  more so and I also felt that some of the writing in _Twilight_ was  a bit choppy, which kind of threw me off a bit when reading it.


----------



## Mortimer

Okay, I voted Harry Potter, but the reason I'm posting to respond to this here quote, from this thread: 



> Now here is my beef with Harry Potter. The first six books were really quite enjoyable. But the series would have been far better off without the last book. Every element of the last story is entirely new. There was absolutely no forshadowing in any of the previous books as to what happened. It was really quite dissapointing how it all ended. My second complaint is the sheer mass of inconsistiencies. Its kind of related. She just kept making new things up to carry the story along, things that didn't fit in with what happened before.



I myself think that the problem with the final book isn't the plot, but rather the writing style. If you read the fifth to seventh books closely, you'll see that there's a subtle transition between writing styles. We go from effortless, accurate describing of situations (Order of the Phoenix), to little to no describing of a situation's background whatsoever, while overfocalizing at the actions of the characters in a situation instead (Half-Blood Prince), to the forced writing style of an author who has to write a story but isn't too enthusiastic about it (Deathly Hallows).

Plot-wise, DH is very intricately woven with the rest of the books. Here's an interesting tidbit of the length of JKR's foreshadowing skills - warning, spoiler - : In the fourth book, when Harry is describing the events of the graveyard to Dumbledore, when he reaches to the point where Wormtail drew his blood, we see Harry get a glimpse of what he thought was a "look of triumph", but the next moment he was sure it was just a trick of his imagination, because Dumbledore looked old and exhausted.

Three books full of 2000+ pages later, in the Kings' Cross Station chapter, the look of triumph is explained. I mean, come on. You don't get much more foreshadowy than that.

Similarly, the Stone of Ressurrection is featured in the sixth book, very, very subtly. R.A.B. was a good plot twist (although many HP fans in the forums had predicted what the initials meant, as there was only one character responding to R.B. and the "A" could have easily been a middle name we never caught). Not to mention Snape's plot twist, which I had not expected at all. 

Other (un?)interesting details of foreshadowing: We have been having Bathilda Bagshot's name mentioned since the Diagon Alley chapter back in book one. Grindelwald, one or two chapters later. Rufus Scrimgeour was mentioned in book five, -once- . Dedalus Diggle is one of the earliest interactions of Harry with a wizard. And, of course, Aberforth Dumbledore - JKR makes mention of the Hog's Head's barman's tall figure as "vaguely familiar" to Harry, in the Order of the Phoenix. The Horcruxes were very finely introduced, too. There's tons more - Barty Crouch Jr., the Lovegoods in book 4, Molly being Gideon and Fabian Prewett's sister... I think we can criticise Rowling's writing in many ways, but we can't say that she doesn't leave clues along the way.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Mortimer said:


> The Horcruxes were very finely introduced, too.


 
This is definitely one of the most interesting foreshadowing in the series. Horcruxes were introduced in book two, with a vague reference to it as a soul in a cherished item. Cool, eh?

Hands down, HP wins over Twilight by a mile.


----------



## Suzette

Harry Potter introduced me to books. Enough said. Oh and it's not all about the romance but also other stuff which made it interesting. XD
As to Twilight... too cheesy and 'vampiristic' to my taste. I don't like vampire stories and "I would die for you" stuff, so that's that.


----------



## excuseme

This is sad, but Twilight actually got me into reading. I did not, however, pick it up because it was good. I had heard lots of this book, and some of my classmates were fangirling over it. So I decided not to judge the book by it's cover, and borrowed the book from one of those classmates. The book was lying around until I caught a flu and an ear inflammation, and because of the pain in my ear I needed something to focus on, so I picked up the only book I had in the house: Twilight. Oh god, it sucked. It sucked so bad. I laughed myself through it. I apologize to everybody here liking it, but I just find it so comical. To me it's a huge pile of stereotypes and bad writing squeezed into a book. The author is obsessed with Edward. The author can't write. This is what I think of the book. After reading almost the whole Twilight, I was in bad need of a GOOD book. This i how I started to read. At 19 years of age.

Both books are full of stereotypes, but while Harry Potter uses those stereotypes in an okay way, Twilight does not. Harry Potter has the basic heroic main character, who has lost their parents and lives with relatives, and is somehow chosen; the smart friend; the comical sidekick; the wise mentor; the evil villain. You can see this pattern in Lord of the Rings also.
Twilight has the Mary Sue, the girl all boys falls in love with, who is special, and in this case is very similar to the author; the hot boyfriend, who the author would love to date; the hot other guy, who the author would also love to date; the plain friends; the hollow family characters.
Harry Potter has new exiting ideas, like muggles, quidditch and wizard schools, but also a good underlying meaning of friendship, good and evil and life and death. Twilight has less exiting ideas, like sparkling vampires, a plain plot, an abusive view on relationship and an even worse view on girls.

I might want to punch both the characters of Harry Potter and Twilight hard in the face pretty often, but the concept in Harry Potter makes it occasionally exiting. So after all this text: I absolutely think Harry Potter is better. Also, sorry for all the text!


----------



## candid petunia

Harry Potter!! I've haven't read Twilight, couldn't get past the first few pages. It's so... sloppy.


----------



## caelum

It shames Harry Potter to mention Twilight in the same breath.  Totally different leagues.  Twilight is shallow, simple, vain and silly.  Harry Potter is unbelievably creative, impeccably written, often witty, and generally terrific.

Also, twilight has a seriously disturbed moral compass where dysfunctional, domineering relationships are cast in a positive light, not to mention stalking and to an unusual extent the importance of physical beauty.  Harry Potter however deals with extremely important themes such as equality, human rights, overcoming one's limits, and to quote Dumbledore, "Choosing between what is easy, and what is right."

The fact that kids read Twilight freaks me out.  But the fact that they read Harry Potter more is, like, a salving drug to me.  I'm about to read the Prisoner of Azkaban again.


----------



## HarryPotter

Harry Potter all the way!


----------



## TheFuhrer02

^ That was a surprising answer. X\'D


----------



## HarryPotter

HaHa!


----------



## excuseme

HarryPotter said:


> Harry Potter all the way!


 


TheFuhrer02 said:


> ^ That was a surprising answer. X\'D



This just made my day! X'D


----------



## Razzazzika

I wouldn't touch Twilight with a ten foot pole, so Harry Potter ftw, and yes I read them all, and saw all the movies cept the latest one, been meaning to pick up the bluray.


----------



## HarryPotter

Haha....Ya there good books!


----------



## Forest Girl

I voted Harry Potter, even though I wanted to smack Harry in Order of the Phoenix ... but he was okay again after that.
However, JK managed to wrap up the story with a convincing ending. 
(And I was right about Professor Snape! He was a good guy! I knew it. I knew it.)

I read the Twilight series, because I couldn't help myself. Well, that and I thought it a good idea to find out what made a bunch of girls go nuts over them.
I got my answer. Drama and obsession.
I got the feeling that Ms. Meyers wrote herself into a corner by the third book.
Her fourth book (even my nieces hated it) just didn't fit ... it felt forced. And the way she resolved the love triangle with the baby and everything was just ... icky and not believable.


----------



## Woodroam

I just finished Dracula by Bram Stoker. It will be around long after HP and Twilight are dust. There isn't enough time to read all of the good books, read only the great ones.


----------



## Pariah

Who wins?  I do because I won't be reading them anytime soon.  I've tried both and they leave a nasty taste in my mouth.  There are so many other books in my library that I don't need the self inflicted pain of having to read either series.


----------



## Winston

I didn't vote.  Can they both lose?


----------



## candid petunia

^ *amused*


----------



## Lavender

Harry Potter! I've read all the Twilight books and the Harry Potter books and I have to say that Harry Potter wins for me.


----------



## AWE

one word 
"Expelliarmus"


----------



## Mistique

Hawke said:


> In my own defense, I read them only because I was curious about the hype. That's all.



Since when do you, or anyone, need a defense to say you've read, or liked, a certain book?????





Mike C said:


> Does anyone over 12 actually give a shit?
> 
> For god's sake, if you want to keep up the pretence that you might one day become writers, start reading grown-up books.



No offence, but that sounded quite judgemental.


I read all the Harry Potter books and quite enjoyed them. I watched all the movies too. Like you, Forest Girl, I found the Order of the phoenix quite annoying, but the rest I enjoyed. I made a start reading the twilight books, but I really didn't like them much so never got very far. So  my vote goes out to Harry Potter.


----------



## caelum

"Harry Potter is about confronting fears, finding inner strength and doing what is right in the face of adversity. Twilight is about how important it is to have a boyfriend." 
— Stephen King


----------



## scarletlight

caelum said:


> "Harry Potter is about confronting fears, finding inner strength and doing what is right in the face of adversity. Twilight is about how important it is to have a boyfriend."
> — Stephen King


ha! is this a real quote from Stephen King? haha! Spot on. Harry potter isn't really my avenue (find the wizardry too stereotypical for my liking) but it burries twighlight by about 50 metres. Harry Potter all the way.


----------



## candid petunia

Just started reading twilight to see what's so interesting (*bad *​move X\'D ).

I wish to know _who _had started comparing Harry Potter and Twilight in the first place. What could have started it?
My guess -- Robert Pattinson (Cedric and Edward)


----------



## Bluesman

Harry Pottee for me, read all the books seen all the movies and loved all of them. I'm a big kid. As for Twilight to be fair i haven't read them but from what i'v seen and herd it's not for me.


----------



## anisha_astrologer

what inspired this comparison in the first place. just because both are fantasy books you can't compare them. both are loved for their own merits. one is highly romantic novel with all about love and stuff. the other is about making difficult choices and friendship and the chioice between selfish interests and interest of others.


----------



## candid petunia

There must be some reason to compare these particular fantasy books. There are lots of other fantasies which could be compared to Harry Potter... Why particularly this which sparks such debates?


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Both have a massive following, even in the crowds that don't usually read books. Both have multi-billion movie franchises. *shrug* Harry Potter is better by a mile, hands down.

True, there are better fantasy series out there, but these two are in mainstream, and it's rather difficult to avoid pitting them against each other.


----------



## Sunny

To be honest, I never even picked up a book before Twilight. I was begged, nagged, and begged some more to read them. I was dragged to the computer screen to watch the trailer for Twilight. My sister pausing it on Edwards face after he stopped the van from crushing Bella and said, "Look at how he's looking at her. You are such a hopeless romantic, you have to read it. The book is ten times better than this." She convinced me. I was on vacation and it was a good thing, too. I did nothing but read. I read until my eyes were blurry and I actually couldn't see the individual words anymore. 

I am not just a teenage girl. I LOVED these book. I have read them 5 times over. I have many friends who devoured them in the same manor. We have all already bought our tickets to see Breaking Dawn next month and are very excited to see it. Twilight didn't change my life by any means, but it definitely got me interested in reading, and for that I am grateful to Stephanie Meyer's Twilight series. I wouldn't have found my passion for books or for writing without them. 

As for Harry Potter... they're still sitting on my shelf, waiting to be read.


----------



## candid petunia

I suggest you take them off the shelf and start reading.


----------



## Sunny

Hello, Candid Petunia. I've been hearing that! ;0) 

I watched the first movie and it didn't do much for me. I suppose that's why I've been hesitant. I am going to give them a go soon!


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Don't start on Harry Potter, if you're hesitant about it. More so, if Meyer started you on reading, don't let it stop on your reader only her works. Her works may be mainstream and all, but there are better works out there. I suggest you take that enthusiasm and start on Hemingway, TS Eliot, Grisham, Christie, Koontz, Crichton, Tolkien, Alighieri, Albom, Martel, Palahniuk. There a ton of superb writers out there, both old and new, and you will see that Rowling and Meyer are just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Reavyn

I'm going to have to go with Harry Potter. Twilight has only gotten a legion of fans fawning over two characters. Harry Potter has people dressing up in their favorite house colors, out playing a game that should be only playable with flying brooms, dressing up as their favorite characters or making their own characters. Harry Potter has easily gotten more kids to use their imagination.


----------



## Sunny

TheFuhrer02 said:


> Don't start on Harry Potter, if you're hesitant about it. More so, if Meyer started you on reading, don't let it stop on your reader only her works. Her works may be mainstream and all, but there are better works out there. I suggest you take that enthusiasm and start on Hemingway, TS Eliot, Grisham, Christie, Koontz, Crichton, Tolkien, Alighieri, Albom, Martel, Palahniuk. There a ton of superb writers out there, both old and new, and you will see that Rowling and Meyer are just the tip of the iceberg.



Oh, YES you are right! Twilight was just my first love; it's what opened me up to reading. I read 80-90 books a year, so I have a ton of other authors who I love as well. I have so many favorites that it would take forever to write them out! I do tend to stay with the same genre, however.


----------



## Steerpike

I like the Harry Potter books. I only read the first Twilight, and it wasn't my cup of tea, though it wasn't badly done and there is no doubt Meyer has achieved something as a story teller that most writers will never even approximate. As has Rowling. Hating on Twilight has become as much of a fad as the work itself, particularly among amateur writers whose faces (one can't help but imagine) are green.

I preferred The Host, by Meyer. I enjoyed that story. But as between the Twilight and Harry Potter series, I give the edge to Potter because my personal tastes run more in that direction.


----------



## Sunny

Steerpike. This is totally off topic. But I LOVE your avatar! ;0)


----------



## Steerpike

Thanks, Sunny. I like yours as well


----------



## Zootalaws

I haven't read any of the Twilight series, in fact I hadn't even heard of them before this thread, so I will have to reserve judgement.

I grew up with The Hobbit, Narnia, Wind in the Willows and such but I (through my children) have read all the Harry Potter stories and thoroughly enjoyed them. It helped that the films were so well done and IMO anything that gets youngsters reading is good, be it film or comic or the side of a cereal box.

If I were to plump for modern adolescent fantasy it would have to be Philip Pullman's "His Dark Materials" trilogy. Pullman is much more adult in his themes, while still appealing to younger readers. If you haven't read them, I definitely recommend giving them a go.

I think they are called 'The Golden Compass' in the US.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Zootalaws said:


> If I were to plump for modern adolescent fantasy it would have to be Philip Pullman's "His Dark Materials" trilogy. Pullman is much more adult in his themes, while still appealing to younger readers. If you haven't read them, I definitely recommend giving them a go.
> 
> I think they are called 'The Golden Compass' in the US.



That's the title of the first book, which I've read. I'm still to read books II and III as I've been a bit (<- A HUGE understatement) busy lately with my studies. But since we're on break, I plan on reading them in the next days.

And I agree, he's taken a much more adult theme, which I like. His writing style is fast, too, so much so that I feel like the pages are turning by themselves as I read.


----------



## Nevermore

Yeah, I've never understood why we always change the titles of books for marketability, it's kind of... annoying.  But sometimes the fast writing style can be detrimental for the _Dark Materials_.  Though it draws the reader in, it can occasionally make it hard to keep up.


----------



## Gesar

I prefer harry potter myself.

Reason being:

Let's get the least important reasons out of the way first. The movies. Finally, they've finished all of them so I can give an overall verdict. Fantastic. Especially the dark sort of ones. I just want to be simple in my reasoning as I'm tired, so sorry for the short reasons. Secondly, the depth of the characters. There is more characters in Harry Potter than in Twilight from what I've seen. And in each character, JK Rowling tries to give them a background, something to do. And my god, it does work.

Now, the most important reasons. Firstly, there is a bit of everything in the books. Romance, Action, Mystery, Drama. Sure, you get this in Twilight but Harry Potter go's into more depth in each area. Twilight seems to always link to romance. Harry Potter has a wide audience range; young readers, teenage readers and adult readers. Twilight seem to be only for teenagers and adults.  Hence, why it is more popular. Secondly, I've forgot my last reason. Nevermind. But the reasons I gave you are good enough to explain why in my eyes Harry Potter is better.

My verdict has been sorted.


----------



## Die Oldhaetunde

Dear Lord, Jesus christ, will Aragorn, Frodo, and Gandalf *PLEASE* put these two books out of their misery? 

I hate both series, but if I must vote, Harry Potter.


----------



## ASWright

I read 3 chapters of twilight before putting it down in disgust, I think Stephen King got it right when he said 'Stephanie Meyer can't write worth a damn'. My vote goes to Harry Potter even though I never really enjoyed book 4 and didn't like how random the fiendfyre just happened to be able to destroy a horcrux in book seven. The other's I enjoyed though, JK Rowling is fantastic at weaving backstory and making it influence the current events.


----------



## LancisLupus

I, In my bright-eyed, bushy tailed youth, would spend many hours reading Harry Potter. When I was supposed to be long abed I would instead have fashioned myself a small fortress of pillows and blankets, and a tiny flashlight.  There has nary been a book hence that has enthralled me for nigh as long nor as well as a Harry Potter book.  I can't speak for Twilight as I haven't read the books, but I must say I do enjoy the looks of the wolves in the movies.


----------



## Celestial-Ultimatum

I read both Twilight and Harry Potter.  To be completely fair, I believe both books are successful in different ways.  

Harry Potter- Creating a beautifully thought out world while also providing loads of entertainment by the different magical races and characters!  

Twilight - Leans towards a romance between two different species and follows their oddities.  

However, I feel that Harry Potter wins because when I read it, I get lost inside the world that J.K Rowling has painted for us to immerse ourselves in.


----------



## Jinotega

I will vote in 50 years time.  If either is still around.


----------



## Cath Humes

Harry Potter, there's just no competition here.  Also, I'm finding it very creepy how grown men in my office are asking me if I've read the books and seen the movies.  It just seems wrong, somehow.  Leave the teens to have their fantasies in private.


----------



## BabaYaga

I was going to come on and lambaste Twilight with my best basting brush, but thinking about that, it's not fair. 

The  series fulfilled a gap in the market, a gap left by previous franchises  like Anne Rice's vampires (that's what I read as a vampire-loving  teen), Sweet Valley High, etc. These are not rocket-science books, but  they are books that young people will buy with their own money and read  of their own volition, precisely because they are NOT classics and  because they are NOT setwork books. It's a small chunk of their own  private mythology that they get to share with other fans of the series.  And like everyone else has said, as long as it gets people stretching  their reading (and presumably fan fiction) muscles, the classics aren't  going anywhere and will be ready and waiting when all of those girls  have taken their Breaking Dawn posters off the walls. 

By this time there will be another poorly penned series to suck up all that babysitting money- hopefully it will be mine  

The Harry Potter  series seems to have more longevity because of the themes of good,  morality and the underdog ultimately rising up to conquer evil. I  wouldn't be surprised if the books did become part of a school  curriculum somewhere down the line, which will, of course, earn them the  immediate disdain of all the children being forced to read them. A  small part of me hopes these ungrateful bastiches will be my own  children. 

My thoughts are that both books are intended for much younger people than myself and fulfill their respective roles perfectly. 

Now that I've successfully avoided passing judgement on the books, I can say without a doubt that the Twilight _movies_ suck dried donkey sweat compared to Harry Potter.


----------



## Lalaley

This is my first proper post, and I am glad I found a topic I feel I can engage in with some knowledge! 

Firstly, I must say, I am a massive Harry Potter fan. J K Rowling amazes me. So I will try my best not to gush like a fan girl. 

Obviously I prefer Harry Potter. And here are my reasons: 

1. J. K Rowling is, by far, a much better writer. Her use of language is, to me, beautiful. She knows the exact words to use to make you laugh, and cry. Her characters are so real, so well rounded.

2. Bells is a rubbish lead character. She is so dull. Her whole life is Edward Cullen. She had no friends in pheonix, then gets some in Forks, but is not bothered with them when she gets with Edward. Then uses a poor boy in an attempt to hallucinate?! I am just not that keen on girls who dump their friends for a boy. Harry Potter shows women are equal to men, and at times, better. It shows them as maternal figures, sycotoc, intellectuals. Twilight shows a self obssessed, suicidal girl. She has no interests. It winds me up...

3. The plot. The most important part of a story. Harry Potter is so well planned. And you can tell. Yes, there are so minor plot holes, I'm sure. But Twilight has some massive ones. How on earth can Edward father a child? These vampires are meant to has super deadly, corrosive venom coursing through... Well, everywhere! How on earth did he not dissolve her womb? Not to mention that nothing actually happens. Just when you think something is going to happen, ooh! Nothing happens. 

I could go on all day about why twilight drives me insane, but the truth is, I've just not got the time. Anyway, I read the Twilight books like a lunatic. I don't know why, but they sucked me in. I knew they were bad, but I just had to read them... Maybe I was just willing them to be good. I did like the idea of it. Meyer just didn't execute it well. 

So, in conclusion, Harry Potter is better. I just love the message. Love conquers all. I love how J K Rowling put her whole heart into creating such a wonderful, yet terrifying world. I love the friendships, the heart wrenching loss and the strength of the characters. I love how the villains are so deliciously villainous. But mostly I love Harry Potter, Hermione Granger and Ron Weasley. Three outcasts who became the best of friends by chance. It's just so lovely how they are there, no matter what. 

I'm going to stop now... I really could go on all day!


----------



## saintenitouche

Harry Potter ftw! ^_^


----------



## theorphan

Harry Potter all the way.  The world is bigger and more amazing to me.


----------



## wavegirl36

I never read Harry Potter but I'm sure if I did, I'd probably enjoy it.  (I liked the movies)  In fact, it was the Twilight series that started me reading again.  Since then, I've been reading non-stop and now I'm going through and tweaking my first fantasy novel. (I just finished it a few days ago!!)  Anyways, I really enjoyed Twilight because it was new and different and the 15 yr old in me ate it up. lol


----------



## ShatteredUniverse

While it's true JK Rowling's prose is a bit plain, I think the _Harry Potter _storyline is much more thought-out and engaging, and I don't even like that particular genre. The _Twilight_ saga just isn't engaging enough for my tastes. . . OK it's just plain _boring_.

However, don't think I'm a Stephinie Meyer-basher. Her book, _The Host_, was a much more satisfying read. It had its problems, yes, but it was a big step in the right direction.


----------



## movieman

Damn, I thought this was going to be a thread about another crossover movie, like Alien vs Predator.

Actually, Harry Potter vs Predator could be pretty cool.

Or Alien vs Twilight... oh yeah.


----------



## gerkintrigg

I read all four Twilight books to see what the fuss was about. Honestly... I STILL don't know. They're page turners I suppose, but they're vapid self-reflection of an otherwise one-dimensional protagonist that I WANT to die, just to make the moody vampire Edward have a reason to be so bloody miserable (pun intended).

It has to be Harry Potter. I think 450 million purchases agree with me, too.


----------



## elfwriter

Harry Potter obviously. You can use your imagination to it's best.


----------



## michaelschaap

Well I vote very much in favor of the Twilight series.  Though I do have  to say that they are very different series.  Twilight is a romance  series and Harry Potter..... I'm not sure which genre it would fall  into.....

Michael Schaap


----------



## Chaeronia

michaelschaap said:


> Well I vote very much in favor of the Twilight series.  Though I do have  to say that they are very different series.  Twilight is a romance  series and Harry Potter..... I'm not sure which genre it would fall  into.....
> 
> Michael Schaap



Crime/thriller?


----------



## Kyle R

movieman said:


> Damn, I thought this was going to be a thread about another crossover movie, like Alien vs Predator.
> 
> Actually, Harry Potter vs Predator could be pretty cool.
> 
> Or Alien vs Twilight... oh yeah.



It'd be a tough call! The vampires in twilight are strong, can move at superhuman speed, and can jump great heights and distances in a single bound.

Harry's got a decent command of spells, and with Hermoine and Ron, he's got backup..

But would Hermoine fall head over heels for Edward or Jacob? That would throw things into a tailspin.

And Bella would be like "No! You can't fight each other without hurting me. I love you Twilight and I love you, Harry Potter, too. I just don't know what to do."

:rofl:


----------



## valondon

KyleColorado said:


> It'd be a tough call! The vampires in twilight are strong, can move at superhuman speed, and can jump great heights and distances in a single bound.
> 
> Harry's got a decent command of spells, and with Hermoine and Ron, he's got backup..
> 
> But would Hermoine fall head over heels for Edward or Jacob? That would throw things into a tailspin.
> 
> And Bella would be like "No! You can't fight each other without hurting me. I love you Twilight and I love you, Harry Potter, too. I just don't know what to do."
> 
> :rofl:



I would have to agree...
:rofl:

Sorry, couldn't help myself :cool2:

Anyway, Harry Potter wins by miles and miles in my book. The Lord of the Rings trumps them all... One could even say, one series to rule them all.


----------



## Rustgold

I have read both series, and I can tell you that if I tried reading them again, I wouldn't be able to get past 15 pages without being sick.

Ok, their are positives to each book; however they are hidden in a sea of horrible writing flaws.  But which one is less horrible.  I'm actually going to surprise myself by saying Twilight, for one main reason.  Both had things which were stupid, with both you couldn't help but to get an eraser out to fix up entire paragraphs, and both read like a 2nd draft; however there's a difference in character depth.  I know what you're about to say, Bella is a shallow pathetic excuse of a being and it was Meyer acting out her little fantasy whilst trapped in a restrictive cult; but that's character development, which is more than can be said for Rowlings work.  With Rowling, the characters were lucky to have even one dimension, and there was zero differentiation in characters.  Reading the 2nd, 3rd or 4th different 'villian' saying the same oddball 'sticky' line is something you'd expect to be fixed with even a basic 2nd draft edit.

Meyer's character aren't great, but they thrash Rowling's hands down, and for that reason Twilight wins for being less horrible.


----------



## Easee

HP is in a different league. 

Twilight is absolute trash. Overwritten, saturated with similies, and every character, regardless of age, is written like a teenage girl. The main character is the writer's pawn, always reacting, no real will or control of anything. I seriously couldn't handle reading one of "Jacob's POV" passages, and hearing him think like a teen girl. Such poor writing.

HP is a generation's young adult fantasy series. The characters are better, the writing is better, cleaner, and the story is better. Easy decision, and the numbers reflect it. In fact, I think comparing these series is incredibly insulting to HP.


----------



## zarz

Harry potter.. is this even a question?


----------



## nicolam2711

Although I have read and enjoyed both, I have more of a soft spot for Harry Potter after growing up waiting on one of the books to be released each summer.


----------



## Mariner

Harry potter, why? My best friend looks like Snape.


----------



## Tiberius

Harry Potter.

The characters in Twilight (yes, I have read it) are shallow Mary Sues.  The characters in HP are much more complex and develop.


----------



## Charlie J

Harry Potter. I never really liked the way Meyer wrote her characters and I like the thing in Harry Potters that the plot line doesn't run around a romance but well to each thy own and I do have to say that I can't stand the hate towards twilight. Im not a fan but shouldn't everybody be allowed to read what ever they like without being mocked for it?


----------



## moderan

Probably, but it's not going to stop anyone. Reading things and saying that they are the greatest thing since sliced white bread are two different things though-and it's that attitude among HP/Twilight fans that is often the subject of derision.
The target consumer in both cases isn't the most-experienced or best-educated individual. The relative age of the mcs would tell you who the stories are aimed at. Twilight seems to have been rushed to market without benefit of a professional editing job. Its adherents seem not to notice nor care. Potter is more professionally produced but no less juvenile.


----------



## Ariel

Which, of course, is because both series were written for juveniles.  For me, I read both series as an adult.  Harry Potter was far better written.  I connected with the characters because I could identify with the characters--their triumphs and losses as well as their worries, hopes, and fears.  I couldn't connect with any of the characters of Twilight.  They were flat one-dimensional characters trapped in a contrived love-triangle.  The story was panned out in the first book and the only reason to keep reading was to watch the train wreck.


----------



## Belderan

I have read and enjoyed both (which probably puts me in the minority sector) although the last book in both series was a better read the second time.   The story line kept me interested and I wanted to find out what happened next.   Maybe its because I am not looking to disect the writing style and I am definately not a fan of "deep & wordy" books or ones that use exceptionally long words as a way of the author showing their intellegence.


----------



## AtlanshiaSpirit

I prefer Harry Potter. I don't like the character of Bella. She is too weak, needy and personally whiney for my liking. Young girls need a better role model than that!


----------



## Houston

Harry Potter vs....Twilight? Is this a serious question?


----------



## Clnow3088

Harry Potter. I can't stand Twilight for a multitude of reasons. Besides I grew up reading Harry Potter and watching the films, it holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## BreakingMyself

Harry Potter by a long shot. 

I feel like Meyer had destroyed the way a whole generation views Vampires and to an extent, Werewolves. There is no surprise to why Twilight is the butt of so many jokes at the moment.


----------



## Abigail

I admit I liked both, but Harry Potter Was definitely better. I also grew up with it and even now as I reread them time and time again I find myself impressed and amazed by the story, characters, and Rowling.


----------



## JimJanuary

It's surprising that Twilight would even be contested against Harry Potter. Yes, they are both considered young adult fantasy books, but Twilight was marketed to a very specific audience.


----------



## Robann

I will always prefer the Harry Potter series to Twilight. I have read both of the series and I was extremely disappointed, even frustrated, that Twilight managed to achieve such popularity. It mystifies me that woman will continue to love Bella when in reality she has no personality of her own. Bella clings to Edward for every single part of her life and loses anything that could have made her an original character. It seems people love these books because Bella's lack of character allows them to place themselves in the main characters shoes; and having two perfect men fawning over you isn't exactly a hard idea to like.

Harry Potter, on the other hand, offers up a wide range of character development. One of the strongest qualities of the series is the way the books age with the characters. The Sorcerer's Stone is so light compared to the Deathly Hallows, but it feels right. There are lessons to be learned and J.K. uses a fantastic writing style that brings her world to life. In my eyes, Twilight isn't even in the same ballpark as the Harry Potter series.


----------



## Abrahamburger

Harry Potter by far.


----------

